# Developing old B&W film



## Noahlang94 (Jul 22, 2022)

Hi, I recently bought a Minolta 16 camera. With it came a few boxes of Amoa brand film.. it’s black and white and says high speed. I’m wondering how I’d go about developing it. I couldn’t get rodinal to work, but I don’t know if my dilution would’ve been right. I have no clue what developer would’ve been used back then, and any chemicals needed in general for fixer/stop. I’d like to try experimenting with this camera.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 22, 2022)

For very old BW film I use Kodak X-Tol diluted 1:1. Now shooting old BW film I would shoot it at 1 stop over but develop normal. I'm not sure what ASA/ISO that film is but very old verichrome (125 ASA) I dev in the 1:1 Xtol for 10 mins. 
Xtol at 1:1 reduces the "base fog".


----------



## Noahlang94 (Jul 22, 2022)

Would I use a regular fixer, or would I have to use a hardening fixer? Also, does it need any agitation??


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 22, 2022)

I use Ilford rapid fixer which is non-hardening.

My personal way of developing.......

Developer I agitate for 10 seconds every minute.
Rinse very well twice with tap water (I do not use stop bath).
Constant agitation for 2-5 minutes with the Ilford fixer. 
Wash running water for 30mins.
Dip into Photo-Flo for 45seconds, NO SQUEEGEE, hang to dry.


----------



## Strodav (Jul 22, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> I use Ilford rapid fixer which is non-hardening.
> 
> My personal way of developing.......
> 
> ...


OK, I agree up to NO SQUEEGEE.  I've been using a very similar process to yours since the early 1980s (mainly Tri-X 400 in HC110), but with the squeegee and have not had any problems as long at the squeegee is clean.  Am I missing something?


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 22, 2022)

Strodav said:


> OK, I agree up to NO SQUEEGEE. I've been using a very similar process to yours since the early 1980s (mainly Tri-X 400 in HC110), but with the squeegee and have not had any problems as long at the squeegee is clean. Am I missing something?


I have never used a squeegee (or my fingers), why?, because with Photo-Flo you do not need to use a squeegee. Just tilt the film, let it drain off a bit and hang to dry.
Also, I am a commercial BW film processor for the camera store/lab I work at and I never want to take any chance of ever scratching a customers film.


----------



## Noahlang94 (Jul 22, 2022)

Thank you all! 😄 I ordered x-tol, so I’ll keep you up to date on the results


----------



## ac12 (Jul 22, 2022)

Do you have a 16mm reel?


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 24, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> Developer I agitate for 10 seconds every minute.
> Rinse very well twice with tap water (I do not use stop bath).
> Constant agitation for 2-5 minutes with the Ilford fixer.
> Wash running water for 30mins.
> Dip into Photo-Flo for 45seconds, NO SQUEEGEE, hang to dry.


Forgot pre-wash........Doh!


----------

